# P-61 Black Widow requested pics



## Messy1 (May 22, 2008)

The Black Widow is my favorite plane, but trying to find some modern pics of this plane has been a problem for me. If anyone could help me out that would be great. I know that only a handful still exist. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!
Bryon.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 22, 2008)

I love the P-61 myself. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Messy1 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Thorlifter!


----------



## Erich (May 22, 2008)

Bryon why would you choose the Widow as your fav a/c ?


----------



## Messy1 (May 22, 2008)

I can't say really. Not much combat time, performance results are average. I guess I just think it looks cool I guess. Must be the forked tail as I also like the P-38.


----------



## thirtybg (May 24, 2008)

The P-61 is among my favorites as well. One of my Dad's uncles maintained Black Widows for a brief time,
late-war and post-war.

Here's a few views of the NASM bird. The first four, taken during re-hanging of the port engine, were sent 
to me by an acquaintance... the last one is from the NASM online 'press-room'...



























Images showing the bird at the NMUSAF can be found *HERE*.

Photos of the Beijing example can be found *HERE*.


And lastly, but not leastly... MAAM's bird, being restored to airworthy...

*The Widow's Web*


A few additional views of all four survivors can be found on *Airliners.net* and *MyAviation.net*. 
(Specific search results on MyAviation cannot be linked, so just do a search for 'P-61' under 'Aircraft'.)


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2008)

I love that plane.


----------



## Haztoys (May 24, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> I love that plane.



Me two ....I know it was not the best but a lot of the planes I like were duds..LOL... 

So any info on how the P-61 got to China...????.. 

Went by a antique shop today and they had a P-61 model in the box for $8.00 ..The box was a good 18 inches plus long good size ...Almost got it ...I'm just not a modeler..I was thinking of you model perverts on there ..LOL..


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

Holy crap! Dang....I bet someone would've paid you $15 (plus shipping) for that!


----------



## thirtybg (May 25, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> So any info on how the P-61 got to China...????..


Uncle Sam sent it over in 1944 or 1945 and, although there are conflicting stories as to the how and why,
it never came home...

Anyhoo, she is a P-61B, serial number 42-39715, and she undoubtedly served with either the 426th or 
427th NFS... with the latter being a good bet, if at least one of those aforementioned conflicting stories 
is to be believed. Here's a quote from Wiki or some other site:

_The official story is that one of the P-61s that were based in Sichuan Province during the war was 
turned over to the Chendu Institute of Aeronautical Engineering in 1947. When the Institute moved to 
its present location, it did not take the plane with them, instead it was shipped to the Beijing Institute 
of Aeronautical Engineering in 1954. As both USAAF night fighter squadrons (426th, 427th) that served 
in China were inactivated in 1945, this may not be accurate.An alternate explanation is that at the end 
of hostilities in 1945, the 427th was in the process of bringing their various detachments back to a 
central airfield for disposition of the aircraft and to start processing home. At one of the satellite airfields 
there were three P-61s, two in need of maintenance. Reportedly some Chinese communist troops came 
onto the field and ordered the Americans to leave, but to leave their aircraft behind._

I'm sure someday the truth will come to light... and then maybe not. Whatever the case may be, it would 
be pretty groovy if someone could manage to acquire this bird and bring it back to the USA. Or, as an 
alternative, I've read that the Chinese claim to have two more P-61s in storage, and have offered them 
for sale for a couple MIL$. Dunno how true that is... if it's on the level, and if there's more than just a 
pile-o-parts, maybe some insanely rich wing-nut like Paul Allen will jump at the chance.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

thirtybg, thanks for the pics and the info. I want to see one a P-61 in person sometime. I also wonder how many more planes (not just P-61's) are still overseas waiting someone to buy them and bring them home.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

The Mid-Atlantic Air Museum is currently rebuilding a P-61 back to flight status. I was in Reading, Pa. a few years back before I knew of this project so I did not get a chance to go look at her. I'll be keeping an eye out for when she is airworthy and I'm sure she will visit the Oshkosh EAA show when done.

MAAM's P-61 Recovery and Restoration Project - The Widow's Web


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I found the MAAM on the internet a few years ago. I drop in on that site every once in a while.


----------



## carbine (Jun 2, 2008)

P61 Pilots Manual
P-61 Pilot's Manual Information
Northrop P-61 Black Widow Development
Northrop P-61 Black Widow


----------

